# 37 gallon ideas



## the handburglar (Apr 22, 2013)

hi. new as a member but ive been perusing the forums for a bit to try to get some ideas for my new tank. ive been out of the fishkeeping for awhile now, and never really got more serious than a 15 gallon with a few tetras and algae eater, etc.. picked up a 37 gallon tank recently, which was about the max size i could do length space-wise, so im actually thankful for the extra bit of height. im thinking of maybe getting a south american vibe going with this tank so im looking to do a group of 6-8 x-ray tetras and perhaps an emerald cory cat for the bottom. id like at some point to introduce a blue angel fish. ive got some local driftwood that im going to boil and prepare, and am looking to do a sand substrate, with some amazon sword plants here and there. just from reading through these pages i know theres a lot of excellent advice out there and im just looking to ward off any potential conflicts or disasters in the making before i begin, so im just looking for some thoughts/suggestions, etc. thanks!


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

that sounds like an awesome looking tank set up. please share pics once its done


----------



## tragusa113 (Apr 19, 2013)

I dont know if you ever used sand in a freshwater tank before but it can get pretty annoying. I had one in a ten gallon awhile ago and trying to clean it was a nightmare. But other then that sounds like you got it all planned out and I can picture it. Hope when it is set up you share some pics.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Cory Cats, including Emeralds, like companionship of their own kind. If you don't think you can keep at least a few of them, go with a smaller variety.... which would be nearly any other of the many species of Cory Cats.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree with CAM. Cory's are very social to their own species. If you can't have more than at least 6, go with something else or find one that has a smaller max size. Otherwise they will just kinda sit and not do anything.


----------



## the handburglar (Apr 22, 2013)

right. after checking into it a little more i did see that the corys need to be in more of a group. ill make sure i can do 6 or so. actually leaning more towards the peppered corys now, which are a bit smaller so hopefully that should work out. im also thinking more along the line now of a school of blushing tetras, which i can see at the local shop are a bit bigger than the x-rays i was considering. i was originally thinking about making the angelfish the centerpiece and rounding it out with a school, but i like the way these tetras look. i may forego the angel altogether and just make it a two-species tank. anyone have any experience with the blushies? just wondering how many would be appropriate in a tank this size.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I thank you and your future Cory Cats thank you.


----------

